

Apple's iWatch Is Cleared For Takeoff - arms77
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-iwatch-cleared-for-takeoff-2014-6?nr_email_referer=1&utm_source=Triggermail&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Business%20Insider%20Select&utm_campaign=BI%20Select%20%28Tuesday%20Thursday%29%202014-06-26&utm_content=emailshare

======
jds375
Just to be clear for everyone, the 'clear for takeoff' didn't come from Apple
execs/devs. It's the author suggesting that now is a good time for the iWatch

